#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 報到!?

## 彌星-帆

大家好捏^^  偶是前幾天才加入滴
目前...14   (生日還有不到一個月 ~"~)   還有還有 可能是因為星座的關係
特別容易... 你們知道的    至於性別嘛....  你們猜猜看嚕  





<---圖像是因為一時剛好找到
 (不是說不喜歡 只是喜歡的不是那個^^")

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎
先握個手再說XD
14歲要15歲阿...目前也是15歲01個月XD
至於性別...我猜是.........女的XD~
(稚氣應該不太像男的吧^^")

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

阿~~~~這裡很危險
快回火星吧  ~~~~~~
(遭眾毆)

沒啦-_________-|||

你先表演些才藝 在去準備洗禮吧~

----------


## 和魯夫

我想你是.......處女吧(謎之音:你是白痴啦!!太直接了吧!!!)
我只是說是乙女座啦.....別想歪(謎之音:........)

----------


## 嵐澤

首先，樓主頭像那只貓是公的（聲A：你怎麼知道？  某獸：我就是知道...）....
再加上樓主的的問題...。。推測出......樓主是雄性...(擊飛中...)

----------


## Wolfy

公的! (我有我的推理 母獸會裝酷.公獸比較愛裝可愛(就像我的名字) XD)

----------


## 玟琪

那貓.
應該是為漫畫"貓國春秋"裡的角色.
是公的...

至於稚氣.

1.歡迎你加入這個討論區.
2.本討論區有群人專門"接收"新人.請找他們報到.謝謝.
3.請踴躍發言.關於版規.請找系統管理員"白牙"洽詢.

----------


## Wolfang

您好哇~

這裡可不可怕呢？
見仁見智囉XD

猜性別嗎？
我想你是母的吧

老實說我第一次錯把白狼當做公的，真不好意思= =''
所以猜錯的話也不要太責怪我

星座....
這我真的沒什麼研究^^''
我連12星座都還沒有全部知道呢

第一次有獸這麼敢主動說出自己的年齡
(呃...幼狼大您也是啦XD)

Anyway，歡迎你加入我們 X3

----------


## Michile

你好，請多指教：３

就加入這個論壇的時間來說，在下也是New Character~
(現在流行玩我猜來炒人氣@_@?)

那，雞蛋雞蛋破雞蛋…

選中了，女孩子(喂!)

----------


## 彌星-帆

大家都很會猜 不錯~  :暗地中~靈光一閃:    哈哈~   先姑且不管有沒有猜對~ 現在講求男女平等唷~     還有... 我不是處女 (  :忙:     說錯了)   是天蠍座啦 :非常興奮: 

"接收"? "洗禮"!?  聽起來都好可怕 可是也跑不掉了  
才藝...?畫的方面... lv:-99
會吹笛子... 算嘛? 只會三種 
至於答案嘛...先不告訴你們~

----------


## Wolfy

> 第一次有獸這麼敢主動說出自己的年齡
> (呃...幼狼大您也是啦XD)


年齡小的自曝年齡不稀奇拉~~~
等大家三十多歲就會知道這個的難度了XD

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

可是幼狼大看起來真的很幼阿XDDD
一點都不像三十幾的

----------


## BACARDI

不是只有長得幼啊
聲音也很幼~~
哥我說的沒錯吧XDD?

----------


## Wolfy

> 不是只有長得幼啊
> 聲音也很幼~~
> 哥我說的沒錯吧XDD?


(大汗......)
改天開個幼狼名稱檢討會好了.
這邊的主角是喵仔阿~~~

----------


## Michile

(原來如此貌)
仔細想想，真的是這樣子沒錯…(指)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 你好，請多指教：３
> 
> 就加入這個論壇的時間來說，在下也是New Character~
> (現在流行玩我猜來炒人氣@_@?)
> 
> 那，雞蛋雞蛋破雞蛋…
> 
> 選中了，女孩子(喂!)


啊....

你買的是普通角色卡還是優質的..XD

New Character要先選角色卡才可以使用哦XP

----------


## Michile

嗯…優質的還有一張擺著沒有用耶…


…
對喔，我怎麼先買卡了…OTZ\
等轉生\(-3-)/

喂喂!!離題離太大了…

----------


## Kofu

歡迎加入阿~稚氣........(天真可愛的)喵兒阿
你用的頭像很萌說,一不小心就會被吃掉喔!!(這邊狼可是很多的嘿嘿~)


不過別擔心這邊大貓不會吃小貓(才怪~)XD


天蠍座是非常有性格的星座喔~~~~看看你以後會不會沒一個神兒就不小心冒出平常看不見的性格出來~~嘿嘿嘿

----------


## 彌星-帆

喵仔? 你已經認定我是男生 ...?  :呵呵~:   哈哈~  我會努力不讓你們發現我的  (不過好像很難)  那些想吃掉我的 小心一點吧   :暗地中~靈光一閃:  
至於性格分裂... 應該快有了吧   最近很多事情煩著我 就今天來說吧... 雖然不太想提 
學校因為某些事 讓我蠻難過的 (應該只有我自己覺得 因為跟我自己比較有關係) 
眼框都積淚了.只差沒下來... 大慨是我太容易哭 

那些人都認為只要有人帶東西就好了 (他們都是自私的!) 但準備的...往往都是我.而做的.也是我 他們在不在意我不想知道 可是我在意 我討厭一個人的感覺 很難受的...


對不起  在這邊打些有的沒的...

----------


## 芬狼

喔~~~~~~新獸阿XD
有空去我的版做個測驗留個言阿XD(這就叫 打廣告 嗎??)

----------


## 彌星-帆

昨天發了一點小牢騷 ^^"  不過心情好多了   :高興:  
嗯... 對了. 那位看起來跟聽起來 都不像三十歲的  是真的嗎~?

----------


## Kasar

> 作者: 巴狼
> 
> 不是只有長得幼啊
> 聲音也很幼~~
> 哥我說的沒錯吧XDD?
> 
> 
> (大汗......)
> 改天開個幼狼名稱檢討會好了.
> 這邊的主角是喵仔阿~~~


30幾還叫"幼"狼嗎?

----------


## Wolfang

唉呀~幼狼只是比較會保養而已啦~~(笑)

為什麼叫幼狼？
我曾猜想是不是他不服老→Ｘ

So.......據說他名字自有他的意義= =+

----------

